# Medellín, Colombia: A city in Economics Boom



## PeterPaisa (Apr 13, 2008)

Medellin is the second largest city of Colombia, has a population of 3,500,000 inhabitants. It is the industrial capital of Colombia, has many businesses, some 30 universities, museums, public libraries and a very comprehensive transport system: underground and Cable Systems. It is currently the city where most buildings are built in Colombia and as stated in the title of trhead, has a fairly strong economic boom at the moment. Some economic data:


*I have taken pictures of Latin American forum, foristas as Alejoao, Sevahe, The Prant, among others, so no photo is of my authorship.*

PIB: 26,000 million U.S. dolars
PIB per Capita: 13,040 U.S. dólars

Following are several photos, into four sections:

First Part: Hight Buildings 


1) Edificio Corfinsura (13 pisos)









2) Cámara de Comercio de Medellín (33 pisos)









3) Edificios en el Poblado









4) Juzgados Municipales (30 pisos)









5) Edificio Perú Oriental (15 pisos)









6) Clínica Medellín (15 pisos)









7) Torre Colseguros (20 pisos)









8) Torres de Bomboná (5 edificios de 25 pisos cada uno)









9) Edificio Bancolombia (actualmente en construcción) 12 pisos. 









10) Banco de La República (19 pisos) y Torre del Café (36 pisos)









11) Edifico Edatel (16 pisos), construido en 1958









12) Hotel Novelty (15 pisos)









13) Torre 47 (16 pisos)










14) Banco Granahorrar (13 pisos)









15) Hotel Dann Carlton (20 pisos)









16) Un edifico ahí









17) Torre DHL Express (19 pisos)









18) Torre Coltejer (37 pisos)









19) Bancafé El Poblado (24 pisos)









20) Clínica Medellín Poblado (16 pisos)









21) Torre Argos (20 pisos), es la sede de la cementera más grande de Colombia









22) Torre Intermédica (19 pisos)









23) Banco Caja Social (14 pisos)









24) Clínica Medellín Av Oriental (15 pisos)









25) Un edifico ahí (12 pisos)




















SECOND PART: New architecture of Medellin

26) Parque Biblioteca San Javier (ya lo inauguraron)









27) Biblioteca Temática de EPM









28) Caja de Madera (en Plaza Mayor, centro de convenciones)









29) Planetario Municipal (observatorio astronómico y pantalla en 3D)









30) Plaza Mayor









31) Puerta Urbana interior









32) Puerta Urbana Exterior









33) Tunel de Occidente









34) Intercambio Vial de Punto Cero









35) Bunker de la Fiscalía (en construcción)









36) Parque Biblioteca La Quintana









37) La Quintana









38) La Ladera









39) Parque Biblioteca España 









40) Laboratorio de Sismología de Eafit









41) Biblioteca Fundadores en el CES









42) Biblioteca Fundadores en el CES









43) CES









44) Urbanización La Playa









45) Museo Interactivo









46) Parque Biblioteca de Belén (diseñada por Japoneses)









47) Plaza de Toros









48) Estación del Metro Cable Nuevo Occidente









49) Orquideorama Jardín Botánico









50) Plaza de la Luz









51) Edificio Inteligente de EPM










THIRD PART: Architectural and cultural heritage

52) Museo El Castillo









53) Museo Universidad de Antioquia









54) Museo de Antioquia









55) Museo de Arte Moderno









56) Paraninfo Universidad de Antioquia









57) Museo cementerio San Pedro









58) Museo cementerio San Pedro









59) Museo cementerio San Pedro









60) Museo cementerio San Pedro









61) Museo cementerio San Pedro









62) Museo cementerio San Pedro









63) Museo cementerio San Pedro









64) Museo cementerio San Pedro









65) Museo cementerio San Pedro









66) Palacio Egipcio









67) Palacio Nacional









68) Palacio de la Cultura









69) Plaza de San Ignacio









70) Estación del ferrocarril de Antioquia









FOURTH PART: Our people and special events

71) El Airsbus A380, el avión más grande del mundo, aterrizando en el aeropuerto internacional de Medellín









72) Desfile de Moda Infantil en Colombia Moda









73) Desfile de Harley Davidson









74) Desfile de Ropa Interior en Colombia Moda









75 Bautizo en la Sinagoga Judía del Teodoro Hertz (vía las palmas)









BONUS

Alumbrado Navideño de Medellín (el mejor de Latinoamérica)





























It was a pleasure to give this compendium is to form a comprehensive idea of what is happening in the second city of Colombia. Greetings! :banana::banana:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Everyone, please pay attention. We have had a wave of threads being started this week with no crediting of photos, and no one even telling us where they got them. PeterPaisa,
when you are prepared to edit this thread and tell us who took the pics, or at least where you found them, pm me and I will unlock the thread. 
thank you


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Thank you for your note, Peter. I have reopened the thread for you to make the edits that I mentioned in my pm to you. Sorry I had to lock your thread, but sometimes that is the only way to get people's attention, and this past week a lot of people are ignoring the rule to credit all photographers or sources where they found the pictures.


----------



## Harryx5 (Jun 29, 2006)

Nice photos but some like the one of the airbus 380 were not relevant.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice pics of Medellin :cheers: i like it :yes: thanks Peter... kay:


----------



## NorthWesternGuy (Aug 25, 2005)

The city looks pretty good Nice skyscrapers 

Greetings from Baja California:wave:


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Nice thread.


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

tightt


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice tower  Has 37 floors (pisos), right  ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

*Coleccion de Fotos de Colombia*

Gran Coleccion de Fotos de Colombia en:

www.lugarlatino.com/colombia


----------



## moncho (Dec 11, 2007)

Nice photos, medellin is beautiful


----------



## CAPTROD (Jan 15, 2009)

Harryx5 said:


> Nice photos but some like the one of the airbus 380 were not relevant.


. 

An airplane of such magnitud, can be viewed as a building. Therefore.........relevant.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Beautiful Medellin... Just luv these Colombian threads! :banana:


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

very nice city


----------



## afac90 (Jun 21, 2008)

q buenoooo...eexcelente ...ojala pongan mas fotosss!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful, very nice Medellin for sure


----------

